# Looking for.....



## Mike Hill (Oct 26, 2020)

Been looking for some ready made pins with crosses. I know Balatasky makes them, but they are custom. I've bought some special customs from him, but really don't want to pay the custom prices for a simple cross. Anybody know where? Probably in stainless or aluminum with black resin.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 26, 2020)

What size pins?


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> What size pins?


Probably 1/4" but not going to be picky. Besides, iff'n I don't find some cross pins, i'll just make a silver one and inlay it.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 27, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> What size pins?


Gonna hijack real quick. Sarah do you have a website?


----------

